Are there any private forum/communities for SaaS owners? - going_to_800
======
sideproject
Are you asking if there is an existing community for SaaS owners? There is a
subreddit

[https://www.reddit.com/r/saas](https://www.reddit.com/r/saas)

But I guess it's not private. GrowthHackers is a more of a general forum for
... well.. growth hackers.. :)

Then there is HelloBox

[http://hellobox.co](http://hellobox.co)

where you can create a private community - they don't have a directory of all
the existing communities, so not sure if SaaS community exists.

------
sharemywin
[https://angel.co/saas](https://angel.co/saas)

------
sharemywin
btw, how is your [http://chatpage.io](http://chatpage.io) product doing?

